# Oregon Uber driver locked passenger in his car, raped her, police say



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.oregonlive.com/news/202...assenger-in-his-car-raped-her-police-say.html
An Uber driver in southern Oregon is suspected of locking a passenger inside his car and raping her, according to police and court records.

Antonio Gonzalez-Salinas, 51, was arraigned Wednesday in Jackson County Circuit Court on charges of first-degree rape, kidnapping and sexual abuse.

"What has been described is awful and something no one should ever have to go through," an Uber spokesman said in an email Wednesday. "We're cooperating with law enforcement to support their investigation."

In a recent study, the company reported 3,045 sexual assaults during its rides in the United States in 2018.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Complete monster. 

"found the woman sobbing inside Gonzalez-Salinas’ black Lexus a few blocks from her acquaintance’s house". 😔


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Nina2 said:


> https://www.oregonlive.com/news/202...assenger-in-his-car-raped-her-police-say.html
> An Uber driver in southern Oregon is suspected of locking a passenger inside his car and raping her, according to police and court records.
> 
> Antonio Gonzalez-Salinas, 51, was arraigned Wednesday in Jackson County Circuit Court on charges of first-degree rape, kidnapping and sexual abuse.
> ...


Cut off his junk, stuff it down his throat, then set his ass on fire. This should be the punishment for sexual predators at the town hall. I'll wager that you'll see a fast drop in sex crimes immediately.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Cut off his junk, stuff it down his throat, then set his ass on fire. This should be the punishment for sexual predators at the town hall. I'll wager that you'll see a fast drop in sex crimes immediately.


This would likely increase death of victims if a perpetrator thought they could "lose it all".


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IR12 said:


> This would likely increase death of victims if a perpetrator thought they could "lose it all".


These perps kill regardless, the punishment needs to fit the crime. A sexual predator should never get a second chance.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Cut off his junk, stuff it down his throat, then set his ass on fire. This should be the punishment for sexual predators at the town hall. I'll wager that you'll see a fast drop in sex crimes immediately.


What if you catch the wrong guy?

(Not referring to this case. I am sure this one is open-and-shut.)


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> These perps kill regardless, the punishment needs to fit the crime. A sexual predator should never get a second chance.


Not disagreeing but I was focused on victims.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> What if you catch the wrong guy?


If there is sufficient evidence that a person committed a sex crime then no mercy.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> What if you catch the wrong guy?
> 
> (Not referring to this case. I am sure this one is open-and-shut.)


Oh c'mon, American justice system would never convict the wrong person....


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Not disagreeing but I was focused on victims.


Victims of sex crimes never fully recover, they live life with fear and psychological damage, I've seen this first hand.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> If there is sufficient evidence that a person committed a sex crime then no mercy.


Perhaps my question about getting the right perpetrator reveals the flaws in Draconian punishment for crimes. A lot of rape cases don't have clear fault or evidence so most people guilty of sexual assault would never see this kind of justice even if it existed within our society.

How sure would you have to be before punishing a rapist with rape and torture? 100%? 90%? Do we let the guy we are pretty sure is a rapist off the hook for the full Draconian punishment?

I know I would never want to see an innocent person have their balls stuffed down their throat and set on fire, especially if many ultimately guilty people would never have sufficient evidence brought against them to get the punishment as well. Violent retribution doesn't work well enough because humans are bad at determining guilt. Lots of people get away with murder. A handful of innocent people stand to suffer at the hands of the state or the community, when violent retribution is on the table. I am not fine with this and I think a lot of people also wouldn't be if they imagined it happening to someone they care about.

*A side note because I know what I am arguing above may be an unfamiliar examination of ethics for some. *Anyone reading this who doesn't get my point: sexual assault is unquestionably bad, people who do bad things deserve to at least lose their freedom in society and possibly far worse than that. This is an argument about how punishment and safety work for both guilty and innocent people in a society, not a question about whether rape deserves serious treatment.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> Perhaps my question about getting the right perpetrator reveals the flaws in Draconian punishment for crimes. A lot of rape cases don't have clear fault or evidence so most people guilty of sexual assault would never see this kind of justice even if it existed within our society.
> 
> How sure would you have to be before punishing a rapist with rape and torture? 100%? 90%? Do we let the guy we are pretty sure is a rapist off the hook for the full Draconian punishment?
> 
> ...


I'm old school Italian, F..k all the psychological Voo Doo &#128002;&#128169; excuses.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm old school Italian, F..k all the psychological Voo Doo &#128002;&#128169; excuses.


The kind of philosophy I am talking about mostly pre-dates old school Italian attitudes. But yeah, welcome to the thorny problems of utilitarian ethics.


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

The suspect and Uber can eat the bag of dicks for this one. People with excused DUIs can't get on the platform but these sick fks can! Former sexual assault suspects, armed robbers, terrorists over seas, and the like are all welcome aboard to start a new life with uber!

Uber and Lyft go eat a bag of dicks!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> If there is sufficient evidence that a person committed a sex crime then no mercy.


If "IF" was a cliff we'd all fall off.



Grab my Keys said:


> The suspect and Uber can eat the bag of dicks for this one. People with excuses DUIs can't get on the platform but these sick fks can! Former sexual assault suspects, armed robbers, terrorists over seas, and the like are all welcome aboard to start a new life with uber!
> 
> Uber and Lyft go eat a bag of dicks!


Well, perhaps you'd like to take a moment and tell us what you "really" think&#128514;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Oh c'mon, American justice system would never convict the wrong person....


The American justice system is predicated upon how much money and influence one has. Look at Jeffery Epstein, he was a known sexual predator and allowed to continue his crimes by the America Justice system.


----------



## Grab my Keys (Jul 3, 2017)

IR12 said:


> If "IF" was a cliff we'd all fall off.
> 
> 
> Well, perhaps you'd like to take a moment and tell us what you "really" think&#128514;


Just tired of this evil company, I'm almost out.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> https://www.oregonlive.com/news/202...assenger-in-his-car-raped-her-police-say.html
> An Uber driver in southern Oregon is suspected of locking a passenger inside his car and raping her, according to police and court records.
> 
> Antonio Gonzalez-Salinas, 51, was arraigned Wednesday in Jackson County Circuit Court on charges of first-degree rape, kidnapping and sexual abuse.
> ...


Its unfortunate, but these kind of sick ****s is what uber attracts, they become uber driver to prey on victims!

Sometime I wish we had the law of third world country, inwhich these people would be burned alive or get beheaded! Or even get their groin mutilated.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Grab my Keys said:


> Just tired of this evil company, I'm almost out.


Great to hear & good for you&#128079;. I quit July 4th 2019 to do a job only paying $26.40/hr (my goal was $30/00).
Now I'm at $28.80, no weekends, to work and back home is 6 miles total, so very little for gas, I'll save on maintenance & insurance.
The streets of SF are murder on a car.

Ridesharing robs drivers of more than things
related to money.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Driving a Lexus for X, you know the guy wasn't doing it to make money. He had other motives....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

IR12 said:


> The streets of SF are murder on a car.


I'm so curious how often a full time SF driver needs brake repair.

I only liked SF driving for quest. Now that quest is horrible, I don't see any benefit. It's the worst place to drive UBER.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Driving a Lexus for X, you know the guy wasn't doing it to make money. He had other motives....


I can't describe how much it disgusts me to play devil's advocate in this situation, but lots of people drive basic rideshare in luxury cars. I got a ride from a Lyft Lux driver in a BMW X3 and he told me he often drives Lyft Vanilla as well. So did a Comfort driver who drives an Acura RDX.

This Lexus rapist _could be_ a predator who opportunistically signed up for rideshare, but he also could just be a run-of-the-mill asshole who saw an opportunity and took it. Anyone who signs up for Uber to target people while on the clock is an idiot because they _will_ get caught eventually. A smart predator would know to either be an impostor rideshare driver (don't even get tracked by an app), or just use information gleaned from rideshare to target victims off the clock entirely.

Now I need a shower. Stay safe out there, people.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I can't describe how much it disgusts me to play devil's advocate in this situation, but lots of people drive basic rideshare in luxury cars. I got a ride from a Lyft Lux driver in a BMW X3 and he told me he often drives Lyft Vanilla as well.
> 
> This Lexus rapist _could be_ a predator who opportunistically signed up for rideshare, but he also could just be a run-of-the-mill @@@@@@@ who saw an opportunity and took it. Anyone who signs up for Uber to target people while on the clock is an idiot because they _will_ get caught eventually. A smart predator would know to either be an impostor rideshare driver (don't even get tracked by an app), or just use information gleaned from rideshare to target victims off the clock entirely.
> 
> Now I need a shower. Stay safe out there, people.


It was a joke.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> It was a joke.


Ah! &#129318;&#127996;‍♂

I didn't catch it. Now I posted that for almost no reason. Still, I hope people use these news stories to think about risk from sexual predators and braindead fools like the one in this story.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Ah! &#129318;&#127996;‍♂
> 
> I didn't catch it. Now I posted that for almost no reason. Still, I hope people use these news stories to think about risk from sexual predators and braindead fools like the one in this story.


I didn't see the joke either. Don't feel too bad.

Actually I can imagine some do go out looking for prey. Having a nice car, mansion, job and then attacking someone working a low pay job. Not so far fetched.

I've had pax tell me, "Uber is a great way to meet people." So it's in the minds of some.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I didn't see the joke either. Don't feel too bad.
> 
> Actually I can imagine some do go out looking for prey. Having a nice car, mansion and then attacking someone working a low pay job. Not so far fetched.


Yeah, a nice car is actually really good cover for a sexual predator. I hate reading stories like this because they remind me that idiots will get caught but people who are smart will often get away with it. &#129324;


----------



## Hater (Jan 2, 2018)

Just look to see who signed up for Uber kids rides?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

If only the driver had placards with QR codes on his windows like NJ drivers are now required to display.
This whole mess could have been avoided...


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Poor woman, she'll need a lot of support and healing.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> A sexual predator should never get a second chance.


Whooooha hey easy now...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

IR12 said:


> This would likely increase death of victims if a perpetrator thought they could "lose it all".





peteyvavs said:


> These perps kill regardless, the punishment needs to fit the crime. A sexual predator should never get a second chance.





waldowainthrop said:


> What if you catch the wrong guy?
> 
> (Not referring to this case. I am sure this one is open-and-shut.)


The best solution is when the intended victim shoots the rapist and he doesn't survive. Then you don't have the wrong guy, and you don't have the burden on the prison system, and it should intimidate rapists from the act rather than encourage them to commit more crimes to conceal evidence after the act.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

She was trying to get a free ride


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Is he an illegal alien?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> She was trying to get a free ride


We'll be seeing you on the evening news.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> We'll be seeing you on the evening news.


With a name like Petey me things you first


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm old school Italian, F..k all the psychological Voo Doo &#128002;&#128169; excuses.


Yea, but someone has to speak to the other side.
Do you ever wonder how many women got caught under the wrong man and jumped up screaming 'rape' while the villagers go for a rope. It was evident, right? He was on her, right? She said she fought him, right? Get a rope.
In this case it sounds like we should get a rope, but then again, maybe ... just maybe ...


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Was there a dashcam in his car? Where's the DNA evidence? She was only sobbing in his car. She didn't say anything about being raped to the police, not according to this article. Just said detectives did an investigation.

The State has to prove beyond the reasonable doubt. Don't say open and shut case.


----------

